# Enterochromis paropius " Broken Bar" spawn video



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

This is the first time I've caught them on tape ! I pulled 5 holding females from the tank and one spit 15 to 20 fry in the net .


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Who knew fish could spawn during an earthquake?! Just kidding 

Nice videos and congrats!


----------

